# Gulp Alive Shrimp - how to rig on popping cork?



## pchedeen (Jun 24, 2011)

What is the best way to rig a Gulp Alive shrimp for use with a popping cork?


----------



## Barnacle Brain (Oct 2, 2007)

With 2 feet of flourocarbon a number 2 circle hook through the tail.


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

The following is an interesting hook (I use them with and without the lead) that I have been using under a cork with GREAT results.... The spring screws in the top or head of the bait and the hook is run through the body closer to the tail. This design seems to keep the bait on a lot longer even after that gulp is all but shredded.... When the gulp's head is shredded (after lots of fishing action), take the hook and spring out, bite off about 3/8 to 1/2 inch and re-thread the spring and your gulps good to go again... Those things are expensive so I try and get the most out of them that I can, and this rig really works well............. Tight lines, Tom


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

A pic of the unweighted version;


----------



## pchedeen (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for the info...I'll give both a try.


----------



## matador1 (Jun 29, 2011)

Can someone explain to me how you actually rig the whole rig? If it's not too complicated. I've googled and found several different variations. 
Do you have a stopper in front of the cork and behind?


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

This is a picture that I found on another web sight; There is no "stopper" like with the smaller fresh water corks.


----------

